# PX4 Storm SD



## double t (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on when the PX4 Storm SD will be available? I am really interested in this gun and was wondering how long it will be before I can get one.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Is that the compact version?


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I've heard it will debut at the SHOT show. Things seem to hit the market within six months or so after it shows up there. Sometimes a bit longer. I know people were waiting on the PS90 for over a year after they had popped up. Though Beretta tends to be a bit better about getting things on the market relatively quickly.


----------



## double t (Dec 28, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Is that the compact version?


No. It is supposed to be the .45 version of the PX4. It is shown on the Beretta defence website but no info on when it will be released.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl.

Everyone coming out w/ new 45s it seems - HK, FN, Beretta, XD (recently did), M&P....


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Kewl.
> 
> Everyone coming out w/ new 45s it seems - HK, FN, Beretta, XD (recently did), M&P....


They were all made for the government contract. It will be interesting to see which ones pull ahead when they are released to the public. I wonder how much the HK45 will be :mrgreen:


----------

